# ADOPTED! NJ-Bob Dylan available for Adoption through BDRP



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob Dylan*

Bob Dylan is a beautiful boy! Praying he gets a VERY LOVING home!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Handsome boy! For a second looking at the title I thought it was June that wanted to be adopted


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Steve,i thought the same thing!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bob Dylan is still available, if you're interested in adopting him contact BDRP for more info and to submit an Adoption application.

BDRP-
Big Dog Rescue Project


Adoption Application-

Adoption Application | Big Dog Rescue Project


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Really happy to hear June's husband is well, and she's not available (LOL)!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bob Dylan is still available.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bob Dylan is still available-

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33228968


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bob Dylan has been adopted, happy life handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

So HAPPY for Bob and his forever family!


----------

